# Werbt ein Freund ! Ich Werbe Euch



## Lendo (12. Juni 2015)

Moin @ all
 
Ich bin auf der Suche, den ich Werben kann und Darf.
 
Erstmal zu mir, bin 27 Jahre alt, Komme aus Niedersachsen und Berufstätig.
z.Z Befinde ich mich im Urlaub und hab Zeit !
 
 
*Zu Euch: *
 
- ü20
- Teamspeak und Headset Sollte vorhanden sein!
- Lust Mit Bringen
 
*Biete Euch*
 
 
*Horde Seite(Thrall): *
 
- Taschen
- Gold fürs Reiten.
 
*Allianz dürft ihr entscheiden!*
 
- Hab auf der Ally Seite nichts was ich Bieten Kann!
 
 
 
- Stelle die Keys! Battlechest, Wenn das Alles Reibungslos Klappt Stelle ich euch WOD Key!
 
 
Würde Gern mind. 2 Chars machen.
bevorzuge Ally Seite aber es muss nicht unbedingt sein!
 
 
 
Kontakt unter : 
 
Skype Daiee0
 
Steam : pepeceballos0


----------

